# Want to move my sling into another enclosure, but is it too small for this?



## Tansjzdf (Feb 23, 2014)

Bad quality photo, apologies. It's a G pulchra. This is my first tarantula, and I have read they like small enclosures (obviously depending on the size of the tarantula) but I'm getting bored of that little tub. I want something that looks more appealing and a hiding spot for it. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Is this too big? Says it's 73mm sq.

I've also heard my breed like to burrow, and as I've witnessed mine trying to do this I'm wondering what substrate is best? I think this is coconut, however I'm not sure. 

Thanks

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Oreo (Feb 23, 2014)

Congrats on your first T. That new enclosure would fit it fine. Also coco is fine if you pack it down but you can use soil if you'd like it to be more consistent and hold its shape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Feb 23, 2014)

That size is fine- even somewhat larger would be ok, and deeper to allow burrowing.

Also, in case you didn't know, different tarantulas are not breeds, they are actually unique species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thistle (Feb 23, 2014)

I've used several of those enclosures for my slings, though I bought mine from ebay without the vent and made my own air holes using a paperclip and my gas hob. 

I think that they work great for slings and, though they might be a lot more expensive, they look much better than the normal sling pots/tubs and are well worth it if you've only got a few spiderlings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

